# lanterns/marker lights?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone have a good way to make a lantern/marker light for a bobber caboose? I have a train I run for kids, made up mostly of hartland mini freight cars I just added a hartland mini-caboose












I'd like to add lights, especially the marker lihgts/lantern style. I have ONE of those LGB type lanterns. I'd like to make something similar

Any ideas?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Aristo Craft makes a pair that are all ready wired with a LED I think or a Light bulb. Maybe they would not match your scale and look funny I think that would be easier than trying to make a pair.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Try these Mike. I bought them for my AMS Shorty caboose and they are beautiful! I got them from Trackside Details, TD-213 for $14.00. All brass and very crisp detail. Their photo does not do them justice.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, 
Nice lamps, did you order them online? If so what's the url to the site?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike (and Richard) 


Here's what one of those _Trackside Details _1:20.3-scale marker lamps, that Gary suggested, looks like all done up:












I added the bail (which was easy to do with some light brass rod) and the lenses - cut from the tops of some clear plastic lighted push buttons.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

USA trains R2083 is a pair of plastic US style marker lights. Retail is 9.95.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I appreciate the suggestions, and marvel at the modeling work, but I was actually thinking about making something!

I'll probably just order those lanterns from Trackside details


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want some less expensive try Ozark. They have a couple of models available. 
Noel


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

rkapuaala,

Here's the liknk to Trackside Details.
http://www.tracksidedetails.com/


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 10/29/2008 5:35 AM
I appreciate the suggestions, and marvel at the modeling work, but I was actually thinking about making something!

I'll probably just order those lanterns from Trackside details 




I also like making/modifying stuff. For something a little different I buy the Ozark Miniature hand held lanterns and modify them for a light bulb. Simply soak them in lacquer thinner and the plastic bead will dissolve. Then drill a small hole through the base to run the wires. Rat Shack sells tiny 12 volt bulbs that fit nicely between the base and top and CA holds them in place. I put these all over the place (on my trestle fire barrels, on industrial and recreational barrels, in peoples hands, even a dog is holding one with a red bulb in his mouth).


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Gary. I'll have to try that out.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Making your own can be more satisfying since you made it yourself, but that is a lot harder then buying ready made or even kit marker lights.

Most of the available have already been mentioned but not too many links. So I found links and photos of the ones I know out there. 


My favorite are Ozark Miniatures marker lights. I use these on my caboose fleet. They offer both 1:24 and 1:20.3 size markers. I personally prefer the 1:20.3 size for our 1:22.5 layout. Hartland cars are, for the most part, 1:22.5. We have their flat cars and gondolas. I'm not sure about the shortys. The 1:24 markers may be better suited for the shorty Hartland caboose. 

The 1:20.3 markers requires drilling out if you want them to light. Somewhat hard to do, but I did it to mine. For lights I like to use Miniatonics 12 volt bulbs. Also you have to drill into the caboose for the brackets that hold the marker lights. I used a pin vise, but since this is large scale, you could use an electric drill too. These markers have to be assembled and painted.

Here's what an Ozark 1:20.3 marker looks like on our modified USA woodside caboose (we used amber instead of the more familiar green jewels since I was told the D&RGW used amber on their narrow gauge caboose markers):











Below are what the Ozark markers look like with a link below the image:









Ozark 1:24 Markers









Ozark 1:20.3 Markers




The easiest way to add markers is with any of the next three; by Tomar, Aristo-Craft, and USA.

Of these three, I've only installed Tomars. And they couldn't be any easier to do. All you have to do is drill a hole in the caboose for the marker lights, place the markers in the holes, and wire them to a 9 volt battery. No assembly or even painting of the markers is needed. 

Here's what the *Tomar* markers look like with a link below:










Tomar Markers, scroll down to where it says Adlake Markers.




*Aristo-Craft* markers, as mentioned by John J above, are Aristo part number 29500 and look like this:










Aristo-Craft Markers, go to the Aristo-Craft Catalog and look under:Replacement & Detail Parts/Marker Lights & Light Bulbs.




*USA* markers, as mentioned by Dan above, are part number R2083. They look like this:









http://www.aristocraft.com/>Aristo-...ok like this:</div><div> </div><div><img src=
USA Markers, scroll to the bottom of the page.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that the Aristo lights are 1.8 volts, not track power!!!! 
Possibly LED's??


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. The Aristo lights contain LED's. 

If you get the unlighted Aristo ones, it's very easy to add a grain-of-wheat light, if you prefer.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Miniatonics 12 volt bulbs. 

Ozark 1:24 Markers

Matt, I see you have links that show text and not the URL.

That used to work for me with a bit of HTML code, but how did you get that to work with the new MLS Editor?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

The Aristo markers are a bit oversized when compared to the others. I prefer the ones from Trackside Details or Ozark. The Aristo markers work off 1.8 V provided by the circuit board located in the floor of the caboose.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 10/30/2008 8:51 AM
Matt, I see you have links that show text and not the URL.

That used to work for me with a bit of HTML code, but how did you get that to work with the new MLS Editor? 




I just used HTML. You know the old a href="" 

I found that pasting the link is a little tricky sometimes, but I think that's my crummy old mouse. 

The text thing with HTML goes like this (replace the [ ] with ). [a href="http://website"]Your Text[/a] 

I'm using Firefox, so maybe that has something to do with it. But I've never heard of a site being more friendly to Firefox then IE.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Matt!

I will copy that to my Templates folder.

The Editor screen used to jump around on me when I was using my mouse. I increased my screen resolution to 1024 x 768 and the problem disappeared.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Matt!

The suggested code, that use to work with the old Editor, did not work for me with the new Editor.

Right clicked on this thread and viewed the source code used in your post.

Copy and tested it in the Testing Forum and it worked.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/25/postid/58500/view/topic/Default.aspx

Here is the code. Copy and delete the *s to use.

Ozark Miniatures

Thanks! One more hurdle crossed. 
My apologies for highjacking this thread, but I believe the required information had already been provided. I hope I don't get clobbered with that dreaded derailer.


----------

